# Has any one had this?



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Good Morning! Hope y'all are off to a good day! I have a question. I have Hashimotos/hypo....In March I had an episode that out of the blue my BP/pulse was waaaay up there just like in a flash it was 150 something/130ish and my pulse was 136...I was totally checked out...and later had a heart cath and told every thing was just perfect on heart cath and all other testing...

I have never had another problem...I am scheduled for thyroid surgery 8-21. Last night out of the blue I just could feel that "feeling"...I took it a few times it climbed but I felt calm...(could have been the fatigue)...but I grabbed a Metropolol the cardiologist had given me for as needed.

From what I have read this can happen with the thyroid...has any one experienced/heard of it? I will be calling my PC when she opens - she is supposed to be talking to the ENT today re: Surgery (he wants to only do partial unless he sees its needed - she is like no you need it gone...)

Thank y'all so very much in advance for your help - you don't know how many times y'all have informed and made me feel better. I really hope yall have a great day!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Texaschick said:


> Good Morning! Hope y'all are off to a good day! I have a question. I have Hashimotos/hypo....In March I had an episode that out of the blue my BP/pulse was waaaay up there just like in a flash it was 150 something/130ish and my pulse was 136...I was totally checked out...and later had a heart cath and told every thing was just perfect on heart cath and all other testing...
> 
> I have never had another problem...I am scheduled for thyroid surgery 8-21. Last night out of the blue I just could feel that "feeling"...I took it a few times it climbed but I felt calm...(could have been the fatigue)...but I grabbed a Metropolol the cardiologist had given me for as needed.
> 
> ...


You might have been dumping some thyroxine. That would not be uncommon w/Hashi's as the patient sometimes flits back and forth.

Otherwise, don't hesitate to call your doctor..........................."for any reason!"


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Andros! Hugs and thanks as always...this is going to be a new dumb question for me - but what is dumping? I have a call in to doctor - she was going to call ENT today (i see him tomorrow for pre-op)...Thank you again!!!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I had something like that happen in the middle of the night about a month ago. I was SOUND asleep, and I woke up with a heart rate of 120 bpm, I was shaking, sweating, and I couldn't catch my breath. Turns out I was on a mad hyper swing! It continued between letting off a bit and going "crazy-hyper" for a few days, and then I started my swing back into hypo. I've had a handful of what I call "micro swings" lately, but they only last a few minutes.

Basically, I totally know how you feel! I'm having a partial thyroidectomy (left lobe) two weeks from today. I really hope that removing half of my thyroid gives my immune system half the reason to be such a beast! (Not sure if that will happen, but it's wishful thinking, anyway.) The surgery isn't due to the Hashi's...it's for a 3cm nodule on the left lobe. Honestly, I'm praying that it's a hyper-functioning nodule with an attitude, and THAT'S what's causing these swings. Neither my endo nor my surgeon believe that's the case (and I'm sure they're right), but I can still hope!

Good luck to you on your surgery! I'll be right behind you...by nine days!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep happened to me MANY times before I was diagnosed and a couple of times before I met my optimal med doseage. What Andros met by "dumping", is that with Hashi's especially, our thyroid produces too much thyroid and "dumps" it into our system causing hyper symptoms. Ahhh the joy of Hashi's. This usually happens when our antibodies are attacking. Our poor little thyroids can't take the beating so it tries to fight back by dumping thyroid. Eventually the thyroid dies from the attacks and we become hypo, but for some this can take years.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Texaschick said:


> Andros! Hugs and thanks as always...this is going to be a new dumb question for me - but what is dumping? I have a call in to doctor - she was going to call ENT today (i see him tomorrow for pre-op)...Thank you again!!!


Our very wonderful poster sjmjuly has explained dumping well. It really is called thyrotoxicosis where the thyroxin builds up and is released (dumped) at a rapid rate.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I have Hashi's, too, and have experienced that "dumping" multiple times. One minute you're fine and the next you're shaking, sweating, heart racing, etc. It's a pain in the butt and totally scary the first time when you don't know what's going on.

I would suggest keeping your beta blockers on you at all times--I asked my doctor and she said there's almost no way to predict when the attack will hit (I was trying to figure out if I could pinpoint a cause). Sometimes it can last for a few minutes and sometimes it can last for days. Yuck.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

@Jenny....days??? OMG....thank y'all for y'alls info! Don't know what I would do without y'alls help! Amazing group!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I had one "dumping" episode that lasted 3 days. That's when the doctors prescribed a beta blocker for me. It was awful, I think I slept maybe 6 hours total in those 3 days; it was like a permanent anxiety attack I couldn't escape from. About an hour after I took the first beta blocker, I slept for almost 11 hours!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

It sucks, sucks, sucks. No other way to put it. Mine used to last days, but now they usually hit in the middle of night, are triggered by something I did during the day (accidentally ate gluten, had an extra glass of wine etc,,,) and they seem to last any where from 15 minutes to an hour. Taking the right amount of thyroid med helps keep them at bay now so that's a good thing. When I do have an attack, I find that putting a very cold wash cloth on my throat across my thyroid helps. I guess it's because the little sucker is inflammed and the cold cloth feels good. It also helps because the attack makes me hot too. I also have a small does of Ativan close by (.25 mgs) that helps keep me calm until it passes. Of course this was all learned as I went. Before I was diagnosed I thought for SURE it was death coming for me!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep...I've had mine last anywhere from a few minutes to a few days, as well. I actually had a mild one today that left my hands shaking like crazy. It passed within a few minutes. I hope I never again experience the multiple-day version!


----------

